

Instaplac.es - Instragram photos taken near you - mmmmax
http://Instaplac.es

======
krisrak
Here is another: <http://www.gramfeed.com/instagram/places>

------
m4tt
Nice idea, I think it's better implemented by <http://instabam.com/>

